
Daimler’s electric short-haul city trucks are coming to the U.S - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/14/daimlers-electric-short-haul-city-trucks-are-coming-to-the-u-s/
======
legitster
I worked for Frito Lay when they had just started rolling out their electric
fleet. It wasn't a bad fit (short daily routes moving around mostly air). But
range and reliability where a huge issue. I was told they had to call tow
trucks so often that they were spending more on towing costs than they were
saving on fuel. The base ended up having to buy a significant portion of their
diesel trucks to keep on backup.

Here's hoping the next generation of trucks can deliver.

